# PPE what are you using ?



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

One thing I've been curious about is what others are using for Personal Protective Equipment. With that, what are you using when working around the yard spraying etc ?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nitrile gloves, long pants and shirt, rubber boots. If I spray and it's a bit windy I do have a cartridge style respirator I will wear. That gets folks attention!

I generally don't have protective eyewear on because it always fogs up badly. I use dye and orange flags so kids know where not to go.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Nitrile gloves, long pants and shirt, rubber boots. If I spray and it's a bit windy I do have a cartridge style respirator I will wear. That gets folks attention!
> 
> I generally don't have protective eyewear on because it always fogs up badly. I use dye and orange flags so kids know where not to go.


Thanks @pennstater2005 I'm in the Gulf Coast of FL and regardless I'm going to suit up to be sure I'm protected despite the heat and humidity, only takes one mishap for life long problems. I'm sure the respirator gets some looks :mrgreen:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ThomasPI said:


> One thing I've been curious about is what others are using for Personal Protective Equipment. With that, what are you using when working around the yard spraying etc ?


I'm really bad about PPE. I do have thick disposable nitrile gloves that I wear and rubber boots but that's about it.


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Uh, what's PPE

Shorts, and sometimes gloves and that's about it. &#129335;&#127995;‍♂


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Usually I use the toilet but if I'm in a hurry any tree/bush will work for me when I PPE  
Sorry I couldn't resist as I have no idea what PPE is?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

PPE = Personal Protective Equipment


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

REI waterproof pants and outer shell, waterproof boots. I only spot spray with a backpack but guess I should add more gear.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I will say that I'm really good about wearing PPE while out in the yard cutting, trimming, etc. Ear pro, eye pro, and hat are standard wear for me. I pretty much put on eye pro as soon as I step into the garage.

Where I definitely have room for improvement is with spraying. I do have a box of nitrile gloves in the garage but don't always wear them. I do have a pair of old firefighting boots that I wear while spraying with a backpack sprayer so that covers my lower legs, but no other special clothing.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Good deal some safety conscious folks here :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

If my wife had her way this is what I'd be wearing.......


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Looks like @wardconnor ! Just watched his YouTube video, suited up !


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

What kind of Nitrile gloves does everyone use? I've used some black ones from Amazon, but my hands sweat.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Cheesetoast said:


> What kind of Nitrile gloves does everyone use? I've used some black ones from Amazon, but my hands sweat.


I usually buy these.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Cheesetoast said:


> What kind of Nitrile gloves does everyone use? I've used some black ones from Amazon, but my hands sweat.


Microflex MidKnight


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Rubber boots, cheap purple hospital latex gloves, usually long pants and sleeves, sunglasses, hat.

.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

T shirt, shorts, socks and shoes. I have 9mm Nitrile Gloves but rarely use them for mixing chemicals :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, if you review this slide, you might want to think about what happens if you spill something on your "hello" - whoops!

:shock: :?


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

That'd be a bit*h, can do without that.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

i only use a Hat, Boots and Glasses.

when applying chemical, i wear an old jeans and mask+gloves


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

T shirt, shorts, flip flops, sunglasses. If I suited up and put a respirator on with long gloves, rubber boots and ear muffs my wife would never let me spray anything on the yard


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

It depends what the temp is outside when I'm spraying. If it's decent I'll wear jeans and boots but if it's 90+ I'm probably in shorts. I do use nitrile gloves when mixing the chemicals. Mostly because that dang blue dye will stay on your hands for the better part of a week.

I should mention I'm not walking behind my sprayer. My sprayer is a 3 point unit I pull behind my lawn tractor.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Usually I use the toilet but if I'm in a hurry any tree/bush will work for me when I PPE
> Sorry I couldn't resist as I have no idea what PPE is?


I'm jealous you work in an industry where you don't know what PPE is. A few times a week I feel like I'm wearing a bomb suit. If i'm out of my truck I'm always in at least arc flash Cat 1, few times a day Cat 2 and once or twice a week Cat 4.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Art_Vandelay said:


> T shirt, shorts, flip flops, sunglasses. If I suited up and put a respirator on with long gloves, rubber boots and ear muffs my wife would never let me spray anything on the yard


Or the neighbors would call the EPA on you. Do not laugh that can happen in my state.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

The reason I rarely ever where PPE is that what I am spraying is in such a low dosage and not sprayed very often, so my window of exposure is very small. If I was spraying this stuff all day every day, I would probably where some sort of PPE, but I'm not, so I don't. The other reason I don't wear it is because I believe all those warning labels on the products we spray are not for your safety but are there to protect the company from a law suit since we live in a society that wants to sue someone else for their own stupidity. Just my .02  I'm a firm believer in freedom, so if you choose to wear your PPE, by all means, knock yourself out.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

I see some of these spray rigs where the applicator is behind the spray boom and walking into the spray and onto the grass that's wet with chemicals-I wouldn't do that without some rubber boots and a respirator at the least. 
Most of these chemicals are pretty safe or they (EPA, big government) wouldn't allow them to be sold online to any Joe blow that has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

If or when I spray anything...long pants, work boots and gloves. I shower right after...


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I walk behind my sprayer in tennis shoes I use for lawn work. If the lawn is really wet I will wear boots. Most of the spray has hit the ground or thinned out before I walk through. I wear gloves for some of the cleanup but exercise caution otherwise. When doing pest control I do wear glasses, gloves, and respirator. Not that lawn stuff is not dangerous it's just that I am out in open air.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Rubber boots, Nitrite gloves, respirator (depending on what is being sprayed) and sometimes long sleeves depending.

When I use my fogger I wear all long sleeves/pants, something over my head, glasses - the whole kit and caboodle. Shocks me to see some of the guys spraying for these companies wearing what one would wear to the gym.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I started wearing nitrile gloves, mostly because I was tired of staining my hands blue from marking dye.

I have a pair of winter golf shoes, they are high top and water proof. I wear these for spraying along with Carhartt pants and long sleeves.

Oh also I recently bought a full brim straw hat, really as a joke because I knew my girlfriend would hate it. Turns out I love wearing it out in the sun, I used to burn my neck every weekend just wearing a ball cap.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Safety glasses haven't been mentioned so I figured I'd chime in. I've become a big P1 of edge eyewear glasses. They're on amazon and all the ones I have are between $6-$14. They block harmful rays and they are ballistics rated! There's videos on YT of them taking .22LR and a 12 gage shotgun.

https://youtu.be/Uvnh6rxklqs


----------



## Kimoda (Apr 21, 2020)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Safety glasses haven't been mentioned so I figured I'd chime in. I've become a big P1 of edge eyewear glasses. They're on amazon and all the ones I have are between $6-$14. They block harmful rays and they are ballistics rated! There's videos on YT of them taking .22LR and a 12 gage shotgun.


Hi, I'm also using these and they are extremely effective!


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I wear almost knee high rubber boots when spraying. Gloves as well depending on what I am spraying. I almost always have sunglasses and a hat on when I am in the yard. I am pretty bad when it comes to mowing. Flip flops and shorts mainly but my yard is flat and I am mowing low so I don't see a whole lot of risk there.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

With my lawn, my main PPE is just safety glasses.
I like cutting my lawn, shirt off  (Free Tan)


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I always use knee high rubber boots and sweat pants. Pants go straight into the wash and boots get sprayed outside. If I'm spraying an insecticide then I'll use a full face mask too - stuff gives me headaches for like 2 days if I breathe some in...learned the hard way.


----------

